# Insurance!!!!



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello all  new member here! I have a very daunting question that is applicable to young drivers. This is the matter of insurance! Can anybody please suggest or give advice on the best way to get fully comprehensive insurance for a reasonable rate, (not really keen on paying an arm and a leg to the insurance company when I can spend it on my car) 

Right, I am 19, yes you might be thinking this is another spoilt brat spending mammy and daddy's money. Well I actually work really hard to make money and now I want to reward myself. Life's too short in my eyes and I want to make the most of it as early as possible. This will be my second car (first being a 2007 Honda Accord 2.0 V-TEC Type S) so the insurance is going to be pretty monumental. I do have 3 points that I received on January 10th 2010 for going in a one way street that had no clear signs saying it was one way. Only for the police to come in the correct way and stop me. Very harsh! I have had no claims at all and have 1 years NCB. Now you see my problem. 19 year old, 3 points, 1 years NCB on a Nissan GTR! Can someone please help me out, their must be a way of getting this! 

Fleet/traders/parents policy I will do anything to have full comprehensive insurance on it, thanks in advance and I really hope their is some hope


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If you're serious...

I think there is a guy on here who is either 21 or 24 I think that's the only other youngest GTR owner there is on here, hopefully they will drop in here.

If not, when and if I see nthem posting around the forum i'll drop them a PM for you.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and yes I am serious. Would be very grateful if you would do that for me, thanks.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

My son is 22 , no points, 2yr ncd, old acccident. He told me he'd found something for around 3-4000 pound mark. I wasn't listening as frankly letting him and his mates loose in my near 200mph car would be socially irresponsible!
I will ask him where it came from though.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you very much, to be honest im not the typical 19 year old. I have never been stopped for speeding or driving bad, and I have been driving my 2.0l honda accord since I was 17. Now i know its nothing compared to a GTR, but compared to what people around my age usually drive it is faster. I dont drive fast, I enjoy cruising mainly because of my points. 

If you could find it though I would be very grateful, thanks.


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

i got insure'd on my gtr on a provisinal, 0 ncb, 6 points, and claim was 22 at the time now 24 full licence 2 ncb 6 point and a big dent in the wallet


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it was as a named driver with me as the primary though. I've asked. Hope to let you know tomorrow


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

T80 GTR, how much did you pay? And who with? Im not very lucky when it comes to insurance to be honest, any tips/advice would be great, anything to lower the premium! And btw out of 10, how much do you like the GTR  lol, thanks


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Old Bob, much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

RandomGuy said:


> T80 GTR, how much did you pay? And who with? Im not very lucky when it comes to insurance to be honest, any tips/advice would be great, anything to lower the premium! And btw out of 10, how much do you like the GTR  lol, thanks


are you ready................ i pay just under 6k:flame::flame::flame: with claim 3points(now back at 6 points lol) and full licence under a year in good post code hope this helps oh yeah this is with fish insurance. try green light insurance:thumbsup:


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*...*



RandomGuy said:


> T80 GTR, how much did you pay? And who with? Im not very lucky when it comes to insurance to be honest, any tips/advice would be great, anything to lower the premium! And btw out of 10, how much do you like the GTR  lol, thanks


oh i rate the GTR 10/10 best car money can buy at the price.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks very much, will try both insurances companies. And 10/10? thats a big wow then! lol, and thats actually not too bad, if i get 6k id be happy! And about the good postcode i did try that but got a stern telling off as i used it as the place were the car will be kept, however they did not believe me so i had to pay 100 pound extra a month! arghhhhhhhh!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

T80 GTR said:


> are you ready................ i pay just under 6k:flame::flame::flame:


Christ on a bike!!!!


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have posted in the insurance section but I will post here too. I'm 24 and I have just renewed my policy for £2,215. 

At 19 though you will be getting quotes of around £8K I would imagine if they will even quote. 


Good look:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

T80 GTR said:


> are you ready................ i pay just under 6k:flame::flame::flame: with claim 3points(now back at 6 points lol) and full licence under a year in good post code hope this helps oh yeah this is with fish insurance. try green light insurance:thumbsup:


Yes but yours is no ordinary GTR:clap:


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

£8000! wow, this should be very interesting haha, thanks anyways!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

RandomGuy said:


> £8000! wow, this should be very interesting haha, thanks anyways!


What numbers are you getting quoted on comparison sites?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

At 19 with no experience of a powerful car i'd be very surprised if any companies go near you.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

I never tried the comparison sites because I got informed that apparently they add their own charge so the premium is always more expensive! I dont think its actually possible for under £5000.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> What numbers are you getting quoted on comparison sites?


I think he'd have more luck on comparethemeerkat.com


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

RandomGuy said:


> I never tried the comparison sites because I got informed that apparently they add their own charge so the premium is always more expensive! I dont think its actually possible for under £5000.


At least you'll get an idea of your budget. Dread to think where a 19 year old gets 70k from tho:runaway:


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

RandomGuy said:


> £8000! wow, this should be very interesting haha, thanks anyways!


Congrats on thinking about getting a GTR at your age. I am 28 years old and I pay £850 with Admiral. I admire your thinking £8k is ok to pay for insurance but to be honest I couldn't justify myself paying that. Whether you can afford something or not, £8k is a lot of money (post tax) and personally would say is better spent than just handing over to Mr. Insurance man.

I had an Aston Martin V8V at 23/24 years old and paid £1200 with Tesco car insurance and then changed for a Ferrari F430 (new) when 25 years old and only paid £1150 for that.

Peronally I would wait and save your £8k a year for insurance and get yourself some experience and NCB. I know the temptation but give yourself a few more years and then you will see the insurance fall and other insurance companies open up to you.

If I was you (and take the advice or not), I would save that potential £8k per year for the next 3-4 years and you will have an awesome deposit for the car. I am not one for finance and like owning cars outright and I am not a person who likes having large PCP plan monthly repayments. Just remember you never know when your luck/circumstance will change but the PCP company will still want their large monthly repayments.

Sorry to sound like you Dad, but just giving you a sound bit of advice.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I will give it a try, might as well face the fact! I mean I would pay the £10,000 insurance for it but it would be a waste because I could spend it on my car instead! Shopping around I guess will be the only thing to do! I really hate being young! And yeah most people wonder how I get the money, but its from years of hard work! I am not the typical 19 year old sitting in the house doing nothing, money is the motive


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Unless your a pro footballer and then you have the cash and £8k is less than a weeks wage lol


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

baileyconstruct that is a very nice and thoughtful suggestion, thanks. I don't think it is right to pay them that amount of money either, its daylight robbery! I mean I could wait for a couple of years till I am 21 with 3 years NCB, would that help alot? 

And about the finance, I am buying it outright, full cash, so dont need to worry about monthly payments as I am not a fan either due to the facts you stated, thanks alot though.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

RandomGuy said:


> yeah most people wonder how I get the money, but its from years of hard work!


Well 3 years, good effort!

Took me 24 lol!


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

And no, im not a pro footballer lol, I wish I was, £100k for doing nothing, but I have worked alot and saved up to by this car just so I can step back and see that all my efforts have been rewarded. Possibly being the only person under 21 to own a GT-R  would be a great feeling, but insurance looks like it will ruin it!


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

AndyBrew, I have been working before I was 16, never wasted my time, always keen to make more! Not been working for 10 years+ but I have worked during all the times my friends went out clubbing and having a good time but now I can see the benefits! I dont drink, smoke or do drugs!  clean


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I assume you've bought your own house already, otherwise a depreciating asset at that stage of life seems a bit risky.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, got my house......now need my GTR! stuck with this honda! it has been an amazing car for me during the past 2 years but now I want to get something more exclusive!


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

RandomGuy said:


> baileyconstruct that is a very nice and thoughtful suggestion, thanks. I don't think it is right to pay them that amount of money either, its daylight robbery! I mean I could wait for a couple of years till I am 21 with 3 years NCB, would that help alot?
> 
> And about the finance, I am buying it outright, full cash, so dont need to worry about monthly payments as I am not a fan either due to the facts you stated, thanks alot though.


To be honest being 21 with 3NCB will probably not make it drop to be honest. Appreciate your car now but the insurance won't see that as a performance car (i.e. no where near 500bhp).

If I was you I would look at BMW M3 at 21 years old or a older Aston Martin V8 vantage (4.3l). This is the next step up and will keep the risk down to the insurance company as the value of the AMV8 will be around £38k. Have this for around 2 years and I noticed a drop and an opening up of car insurances at teh age of 24 years old. I managed to get my F430 insured as they saw "I had experience in a performance car (i.e. AMV8 previous) and saw that I was used to "high performance cars".

I must admit the AMV8 was a lovely car but don't try to race a GTR with them as they aren't super quick. They are quick don't get me wrong, but not as quick as the F430 and no where near a GTR. However, they look stunning and are the best sounding car ever (black ones lovely but shite paint as it marks so so easily). Also, chicks will be all over you in a AMV8 due to the James Bond aura.

If I was you I would try and get a car (that you like) insured for around £2k per year. £2k is a lot of money and remember a year soon goes and I find it best to equate it to a weekly cost (i.e. £40 per week). Ultimately, this is why the Ferrari was sold this January because I worked out that it was going to cost me £6k this year (Insurance, Service, Tyres etc etc) and I would be lucky to do 1000 miles in it (only had 5000 when sold). Plus they aren't practical now I have a son :clap:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

What trade are you in out of interest?


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> What trade are you in out of interest?


That wasn't for me was it?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nah for randomguy


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Is this thread real?, reading from the back this seems crazy what some people will pay for insurance on a "car"......:chairshot:nervous::wavey:


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I must admit I love the look of the aston! wow! It is a gorgeous car! That is a very good idea and I appreciate it. Might just stick with this now and see what happens. And congratulations on the son . 

Im not a fan of the M3 tho. And I dont actually race or do track days, I am probably the most sensible 19 year old you will find lol, always stick to the speed limit, I just want it because it is rare and I love that in cars. So even if I get the aston I wont be racing lol, im not your usual 19 year old.

And my trade is private but I dont want you thinking that my way of making money is wrong. So to narrow it down, I buy lots of stuff from the middle east (i am from iran so have contacts) and distribute them hear  all legit


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RandomGuy I seriously doubt being 19 you can get insured on a GTR. I hope you can find one nevertheless, but I will be very surprised if the insurance company gave you a sensible quote that you could afford. The quotes might be a bit shocking for your age. Maybe as much as what the car is worth.
Have you tried a quote being a second driver on someone elder's policey? check that out and see what sort of prices you might get.
good luck mate, hope you do get it though.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> RandomGuy I seriously doubt being 19 you can get insured on a GTR. I hope you can find one nevertheless, but I will be very surprised if the insurance company gave you a sensible quote that you could afford. The quotes might be a bit shocking for your age. Maybe as much as what the car is worth.
> Have you tried a quote being a second driver on someone elder's policey? check that out and see what sort of prices you might get.
> good luck mate, hope you do get it though.


Anyone any age can get insured as long as your willing to pay. I have used moneysupermarket and given my background and my clean license, no accidents etc I get quotes for cars still at £5k plus.

You just need to get the quote and if you can justify spending your hard earnt money for a year then you can get insured. 

There are always underwriters who will take the high risks to get the high rewards, but being Random's age he'll have to pay the money.

As said before, I would look at more sensible cars on the insurance front. I myself in the next couple of years will have to decide on paying £2k for my potentional next car. 2k is a hard amount to justify now for car insurance.

Also, thanks for the congrats on my son Random :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

RandomGuy said:


> And no, im not a pro footballer lol, I wish I was, £100k for doing nothing, but I have worked alot and saved up to by this car just so I can step back and see that all my efforts have been rewarded. Possibly being the only person under 21 to own a GT-R  would be a great feeling, but insurance looks like it will ruin it!


There is already a guy on here who is 20 with a gtr. You could be the first 19 year old tho


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

baileyconstruct said:


> To be honest being 21 with 3NCB will probably not make it drop to be honest. Appreciate your car now but the insurance won't see that as a performance car (i.e. no where near 500bhp).
> 
> If I was you I would look at BMW M3 at 21 years old or a older Aston Martin V8 vantage (4.3l). This is the next step up and will keep the risk down to the insurance company as the value of the AMV8 will be around £38k. Have this for around 2 years and I noticed a drop and an opening up of car insurances at teh age of 24 years old. I managed to get my F430 insured as they saw "I had experience in a performance car (i.e. AMV8 previous) and saw that I was used to "high performance cars".
> 
> ...



Bit off topic but what was the servicing costs like on the AMV8?


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Bit off topic but what was the servicing costs like on the AMV8?


At aston martin it was a rip off. I had mine brand new and think the 1st year was £550 (ok) but they wanted £1100 for the 2nd year service.

In Derby there is an Aston Specialist who did the 2nd service for £500 and it doesn't effect the warranty due to this EU Block Exemption policy.

The Ferrari was the bitch of a service. It was £1400 for 1st year, £2000 for 2nd year and then they wanted £2600 for 3rd year. People alway's say to me that if you can afford the car you can afford to run it. This is true but I am very shrewd and don't like being ripped off when you know it is a trainee mechanic on £10 per hour changing your oil that you know you can get for £50.00. 

Same goes for the GTR really as this will no doubt pee me off when the HPC's want to charge ridiculous money for people who service Micra's on a daily basis. I bet Nissan HPC double the hourly rate for the same mechanic when they work on a GTR.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

I am not sure which parent to put on! And also how much of a difference would the mileage make? No problem bailey, can you boy sit comfortably in the back or are the back seats useless? I wish that 20 year old would pop up so I could ask him how he got his! Anybody know how to find him? But which parent should i put on?


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

RandomGuy said:


> I am not sure which parent to put on! And also how much of a difference would the mileage make? No problem bailey, can you boy sit comfortably in the back or are the back seats useless? I wish that 20 year old would pop up so I could ask him how he got his! Anybody know how to find him? But which parent should i put on?


Yes my little lad is fine in the back seat. I just leave his car seat in there (he's 11 months).

I don't think your parents will make a difference to be honest. Remember insurance companies have seen everything to make sure the premium is reduced. Although giving it a try won't hurt.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's illegal to put in on a parent if they are not the registered keeper and main driver, they are not stupid, it's called Fronting and they will check in the event of a claim

Mook


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> It's illegal to put in on a parent if they are not the registered keeper and main driver, they are not stupid, it's called Fronting and they will check in the event of a claim
> 
> Mook


Yes your correct. One of my young employees got court out with this, as his mum was named and he was a named driver. Car was registered to him and wrote the car off.

Insurance had a "Get out of Jail Free" card and refused to pay. Unfortunately, he had finance on the car and is still paying for a car that has now been scrapped. 

Unfortunately, insurance is a waste of money until that day you need to make a claim.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Mook i meant putting them as second and me as first as i will be registered keeper. and bailey, good on you mate, i bet your boy loves the ride in the GTR!  i would lol. It is ridiculous what premiums insurance companies think is acceptable. I mean if you got a % back at the end of the year if you didnt claim then it would be worth it. Will come for a meet with you when I eventually do get it though  if thats okay with you


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

RandomGuy said:


> Mook i meant putting them as second and me as first as i will be registered keeper. and bailey, good on you mate, i bet your boy loves the ride in the GTR!  i would lol. It is ridiculous what premiums insurance companies think is acceptable. I mean if you got a % back at the end of the year if you didnt claim then it would be worth it. Will come for a meet with you when I eventually do get it though  if thats okay with you


Good luck with the insurance and the car search. No problem with the meets and I have yet to go on one but will do in due course.

What is the next meeting btw?


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

I have no idea lol, I was hoping maybe you could help me with that. and also thanks for your help today, been great help  just hope i find one


----------



## Fletchie (Jan 22, 2011)

It'd be a rip off ^_^

I just did a quote, on a 58 Reg worth £42k, im 20, and putting my dad as a named driver, 3 years NCB etc etc...

Cheapest quote, £13,000 + using money supermarket...

Wish i had that sorta money to blow on a car and insurance!

Good luck in your quest !


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Fletchie. Just confirmed what i did but my quote was £15000! if it was £5000 i would have done it but £15,000 is ridiculous! Seems you cant have a good car as a young driver  thanks to all those young idiots driving around crashing all the time! This is just insane man!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Jaw_F430 said:


> There is already a guy on here who is 20 with a gtr. You could be the first 19 year old tho





RandomGuy said:


> Thanks Fletchie. Just confirmed what i did but my quote was £15000! if it was £5000 i would have done it but £15,000 is ridiculous! Seems you cant have a good car as a young driver  thanks to all those young idiots driving around crashing all the time! This is just insane man!


I am 20 and use the gt-r too less.

and yes quotes are getting 10k+ so I don't insure it unless I use it.

Waiting till 23 or 25 to get 2k quotes. with 10K+ I could easily do a 700hp tune on my car.

Those stupid youngsters don't act like gentlemen on the road costing our careful drivers far too high quotes.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

enshiu i completely agreee with you. The majority of young drivers are daft even in 1 litre micras! On the other hand you have the really low percentage of young mature drivers like ourselves that have to pay the inflated prices due to their actions! Just not fair if you ask me, they should be the ones that have to pay! And might I ask how you pay for the insurance when you wish to drive it? How much is it? Which company? And generally how? Thanks


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

OldBob said:


> I think it was as a named driver with me as the primary though. I've asked. Hope to let you know tomorrow


Answer
"No as a named driver it was hideous.

If i was the main policy holder with you as a named driver then it was £3900. It was from an insurance comparison site, can't remember the one."


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

RandomGuy said:


> enshiu i completely agreee with you. The majority of young drivers are daft even in 1 litre micras! On the other hand you have the really low percentage of young mature drivers like ourselves that have to pay the inflated prices due to their actions! Just not fair if you ask me, they should be the ones that have to pay! And might I ask how you pay for the insurance when you wish to drive it? How much is it? Which company? And generally how? Thanks


Thank you for your time,

Last time when I was quoted is 39K!! and the guy on the phone said we can not lower than 10K and I asked I only use 3 month can I pay for 3 month he said I have to come back to you. and never came back. 

I wish I had some false papers saying that I am 25 even not real life. 

Meanwhile over there on the continent they have insurance quotes less than 3K Euro for 18+ for a gt-r because it's not famous as the R8 or Ferrari so its far less. 

If you try to quote for a R8 in The Netherlands for example it will cost 10K+ for a 18 old and for a GT-R 3K?! but you have the chance to use fleet policy as they have family car insurance so the car that you will use the less pays the less. but in other words Netherlands cost the Enchanced model 126,900 Euro AFAIK and in the UK only 80,000 Euro. and also in other countries 80,000 to 90,000 Euro for the new model. Just wait till 25 before you insure I got a lot companies saying if you were 25 we could make a offer of 2k.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

OldBob said:


> Answer
> "No as a named driver it was hideous.
> 
> If i was the main policy holder with you as a named driver then it was 3900. It was from an insurance comparison site, can't remember the one."


If I get a quote for £2900 I will insure immediately.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks old bob. So i guess the only way of doing it is putting me down as the second driver but it will be my car so thats illegal now. I guess i have to try some sort of fleet or traders insurance or just wait until i am older  thanks for the help though. And enshui, i iran you dont pay for car insurance, anyone can drive any car, however in the event of a claim you have to pay, but its not even that expensive it works out to be about £500 for me a YEAR! and the fuel prices are amazing, 30p a litre  ahhhhhhhh the UK government are just eating our money.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

No no no Re-read. 
My son says he was the principal but had me as a named driver on the quotes.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

RandomGuy said:


> Thanks old bob. So i guess the only way of doing it is putting me down as the second driver but it will be my car so thats illegal now. I guess i have to try some sort of fleet or traders insurance or just wait until i am older  thanks for the help though. And enshui, i iran you dont pay for car insurance, anyone can drive any car, however in the event of a claim you have to pay, but its not even that expensive it works out to be about £500 for me a YEAR! and the fuel prices are amazing, 30p a litre  ahhhhhhhh the UK government are just eating our money.


Still on SORN but moving away from U.K. so I can insure it even under 25 under EEC laws is insurance way cheaper.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

OMG! old bob you are the man! Ill be sure to get you something and your son if this works , any tips on how he managed to get it that low? or you must live in a very safe area. Also what mileage would be god to state for insurance purposes? Thanks


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

RandomGuy said:


> OMG! old bob you are the man! Ill be sure to get you something and your son if this works , any tips on how he managed to get it that low? or you must live in a very safe area. Also what mileage would be god to state for insurance purposes? Thanks


Mostly EEC countries look at NCB not age so if you have e.g. 3 NCB you are already in 40% bonus of the normal rate.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

enshiu i only have 1 years NCB so either way im going to have to pay a stupid amount of money! I am going to try what oldbob said and see what happens.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Does anyone else read these numbers and think they are insane to even consider them?

I insured my GTR with CCI for £1230 and was happy with that as it was the only quote I got under £2k. For a laugh I just tried comparethemeerkat and it came in at £630 with admiral.

I have no idea where the hell that came from as I looked at them before and it was over 1700!

33 married, two kids, london postcode, full no claims. no claims or convictions.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Does anyone else read these numbers and think they are insane to even consider them?
> 
> I insured my GTR with CCI for £1230 and was happy with that as it was the only quote I got under £2k. For a laugh I just tried comparethemeerkat and it came in at £630 with admiral.
> 
> ...


Prices on the comparison websites can change hourly! If an Insurer decides they need a bit more business at any given time they tweak rates, acceptance ages, types of cars they'll cover...anything they want. They can turn the tap on and off all the time. Aviva (who wouldn't touch the GTR last year) quoted me almost half my renewal premium! Even I wouldn't Insure me for that price!!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

5 page thread about guess the premium!
Randomguy - how about calling a specialist broker and getting them to look into it for you instead of speculating?
Good luck.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

nobody wants to insure him except if you have driven performance cars in the past but, still 5k+ is at least what I expected but 10k+ is more like wait till 25 and throw that 10k on tuning packages.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks micky i just have. They said it was going to be hard but its not impossible so im just going to wait and see what happens, fingers crossed!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd avoided posting as am still unsure how genuine the thread is/was & the Black Box thread, however i'll wade in with my 2 penneth.

Your premium is likely to be vast, as are the chances you'll wrap the car within the 1st few weeks you'll drive it. Stats state that at your age you're around 10 times more likely to bin a car than i am & in this case it would be not only an expensive & very fast car, but a car that's very expensive to repair.

I'm happy that yoofs premiums remain high as that evens out the premiums of those drivers with both maturity & experience. It's also more likely that a serious crash involving a yoof will have higher 3rd party claims as the driver would likely have his mates or a few birds in the car.

I'd classify myself as a fairly good driver & have attended plenty of driver training & even completed the Scuderia Hanseat 3 yrs back, however the GT-R is biblically quick & can throw up some surprises when pushing on & that's with a driving record that includes only 2 minor bumps that were my fault & surprise surprise both of those were whilst i was in my 20's. Coming from a 2 Litre Honda Accord & with only a couple of years driving experience i doubt you'd have a chance in a GT-R. I can just about recall what i was like at that age & the pull to show off a motor like a GT-R to my mates or impress some scantily clad chick would be too great.

Not for a moment am i saying you're not a safe driver & that anyone under the age of 25 shouldn't own or drive a GT-R, it's just the risks are huge & as such any insurance company is going to charge a Kings ransom for such a benefit.

The simple fact is if you can't take the heat then you shouldn't be in the kitchen. If you're lucky enough to be so high worth at such a young age i'd stay clear of fast motors for the time being & set yourself up for the future. Stay debt free, clear the mortgage on your house (if you have a mortgage), invest in more property etc. How dad like does this paragraph look?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> The simple fact is if you can't take the heat then you shouldn't be in the kitchen. If you're lucky enough to be so high worth at such a young age i'd stay clear of fast motors for the time being & set yourself up for the future. Stay debt free, clear the mortgage on your house (if you have a mortgage), invest in more property etc. How dad like does this paragraph look?


You are now officially your Dad, well done on the transformation! Scary, hearing yourself come out with stuff like that, isn't it?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> You are now officially your Dad, well done on the transformation! Scary, hearing yourself come out with stuff like that, isn't it?


Well I don't think the difference between 20 and 25 in sb. head/mind/mental should be the same. 

Why can sb else with PhD degree insure a car cheaper than a F1 driver?

That does not mean a PhD degree sb has the right to drive car slow.If he has car as hobby.

Of course it's not like GT game and youngsters should realize that they are on the street and NOT like Tokyo drift or any film related(like you have more than one life that's not the truth. And the roads here are so Bad I can't drive more than 35mph even the sign says 50mph. There are so many holes on the road.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

enshiu said:


> Well I don't think the difference between 20 and 25 in sb. head/mind/mental should be the same.
> 
> Why can sb else with PhD degree insure a car cheaper than a F1 driver?
> 
> ...


I can only really comment on the UK yoof, but i'd hazzard a guess that 9.9/10 times you'll find a 25yr old to be considerably more mature & as such why insurers drop their premiums by such a hefty %age from 25. That said their are & will always be exceptions


----------



## ghouluk (Aug 7, 2009)

ye gadz,

i'm astounded, i was feeling bad that my insurance was nearly 4 figures.....i guess for once the benefits of being an old git, having a history of stupidly modified cars and bikes, and keeping multiple cars with the same company.

i can't imagine paying 4k a year for insurance - even when i was 20 and riding a superbike that was parked on the street in london 1800 quid was enough to make me cry.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm all for the high premiums.

I was always also ubersensible and went through the stages of paying 1400 for a 1.3 golf.

You just have to grin and bear it and don't wish your life away.

If you are stupid enough to pay it, good luck to you, but personally I think you should either invest or hold back and buy something mediocre in the meantime.

The car will plummet in value and in a few years you'll have saved money by not wasting it on insurance.

The biggest concern for me is after having a gtr at 20 years old, where the hell do you go from there?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I'm all for the high premiums.
> 
> I was always also ubersensible and went through the stages of paying 1400 for a 1.3 golf.
> 
> ...


Nowhere I think the next car will be something under 2L. 

And I would rather pay for 10k on tuning than on insurance.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

enshiu said:


> Nowhere I think the next car will be something under 2L.
> 
> And I would rather pay for 10k on tuning than on insurance.


No, I mean if you do manage to insure it for a reasonable amount.

If you get the car what do you have to look forward to.

But it was more aimed at randomguy.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> No, I mean if you do manage to insure it for a reasonable amount.
> 
> If you get the car what do you have to look forward to.
> 
> But it was more aimed at randomguy.


I have the car and but, no insurance so on SORN declared. I will move to the continent in July and I can take this car with me without any special tax added. 
and I can insure it for 2K fully conprehensive in The Netherlands on my own name. Like I said UK is special than other countries with insurance.

And If I get my gt-r insured I will use it for track days and only that nothing else.

But in other words what do you mean exactly?

So if I get a gt-r the next car after this car will be?


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

24 years old here.

2009 Nissan GT-R, Black.

Paid £48,000 back in September last year.

Insurance is £2,000 on the head, with £1250 excess - that's with Admiral.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

DeepDish said:


> 24 years old here.
> 
> 2009 Nissan GT-R, Black.
> 
> ...


almost 25 so pay 2k next year.


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

enshiu said:


> almost 25 so pay 2k next year.


Should of said I paid £48,000 for the little deuce coupe!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

DeepDish said:


> Should of said I paid £48,000 for the little deuce coupe!


wt... I got quoted for 25 aged at 2k for full at moneysupermarket.com


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

Should be able to get it cheaper than that mate. What's your excess? Any named drivers on the policy?

Try going direct with Admiral and see what you get.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

DeepDish said:


> Should be able to get it cheaper than that mate. What's your excess? Any named drivers on the policy?
> 
> Try going direct with Admiral and see what you get.


just myself (20 and/or mother (49), 0 NCB and nothing else.


----------



## Viewwise (Sep 20, 2010)

Im 23. Almost 7k quotes :S. I love my sister though. Added her as a named driver and it knocked it down to 4.9k (shes 22yo student with a claim against her). Its still double what i pay on the V8 range rover sport so debating whether its worth it.

Thats for a 70k 2011 GTR.

Horrible postcode.


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

Try and change around the additional drivers alot, it can make a huge difference.

If trying with Admiral, select street instead of garage parking - for some reason it makes it cheaper.

Put your excess as high as possible, if you can afford a GT-R - you can afford to party with a couple thousand in the event of a crash being your fault I would of thought!

I'm highly confident you'll get it below 4k!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

*Admiral multicar*

Im 26 3yrs ncb and it was £1250 on an admiral multicare policy with my girlfriend as a named driver. 

The effect of having a lady driver attached to the car insurance brings it down loads but unfortunately that's all going to change soon with the EU ruling the other week. Should mean marginally cheaper for us blokes but not enough to offset having the wife/girlfriend on the policy


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks all for comments, well if you dont think it is a sensible idea getting a GT-R then what cars would be nice to get? And w8pmc thanks for that dad. I mean i know exactly were your coming from but that is being stereotypical of me. I mean i wont say that i wont be more likely to crash than say yourself but i did my pass plus in 3 hours instead of 6 and past my test in 10 hours driving. I learn very quickly and am mature for my age. I cant just sit here and say how mature i am but if i do get it then you will see how mature i can be. Thanks for the post though  

p.s i was just wondering the same thing, if i get a gtr then what next?  hmmmmm thanks


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

btw quick question, as i will be the first driver, who would be better to put down as a named driver, mam or dad?

quick details:
Me 19-3 minor points-1 yrs NCB-driving 18 months est
dad 49-0 points-4 yrs NCB- but FULL EU licence!!!! had licence for about 20 years
mam 46- 6 points on provisional (speeding)-6 yrs PNCB- FULL UK licence for less that 1 year, before was EU!

and what is best to say for mileage? street parking? and what about occupations? i heard that can make it cheaper, would a student living at home be differnet to student living away from home? and access to other cars for everyone, yes/no? help would be much appreciated! If it works i will buy the winner something for their car


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

RandomGuy said:


> thanks all for comments, well if you dont think it is a sensible idea getting a GT-R then what cars would be nice to get? And w8pmc thanks for that dad. I mean i know exactly were your coming from but that is being stereotypical of me. I mean i wont say that i wont be more likely to crash than say yourself but i did my pass plus in 3 hours instead of 6 and past my test in 10 hours driving. I learn very quickly and am mature for my age. I cant just sit here and say how mature i am but if i do get it then you will see how mature i can be. Thanks for the post though
> 
> p.s i was just wondering the same thing, if i get a gtr then what next?  hmmmmm thanks


Sounding a bit cocky there mate,exactly the attitude that would get you in a lot of trouble in a GT-R.

Stick to the Honda :wavey:


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

asiasi im not sure what you have against me but I was in no way trying to be cocky. I am trying to prove that I am not the typical 19 year old you see every day. Obviously the only way of properly doing that would be to get the GTR and show you what I mean by not wrapping it around a tree! But to do that I need to find the insurance. But not had no intention of sounding cocky, just trying to tell people how quickly I learn and I think I will be able to adapt to the GTR quickly as well. Thanks


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

RandomGuy said:


> But not had no intention of sounding cocky, just trying to tell people how quickly I learn and I think I will be able to adapt to the GTR quickly as well. Thanks


This is exactly why young drivers are such a risk, they all think they are better than the average driver. Over confidence is what will make u come a cropper

FYI I passed my driving test on my 17th birthday and I thought I was the bollox.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> This is exactly why young drivers are such a risk, they all think they are better than the average driver. Over confidence is what will make u come a cropper
> 
> FYI I passed my driving test on my 17th birthday and I thought I was the bollox.


I actually don't think I am a better driver because I do not have the experience that you have or most people on this forum. I know for a fact that I am more likely to crash and that I am not anywhere close to being a safe enough driver do drive a GT-R but I am saying that I am probably the most safest 19 year old that I have met. Most 19 years that I have met have either rolled their cars by now or had a crash and they drive 1 litres, all I am saying is given the chance to drive a GT-R I will prove to everyone how careful and safe I am. 

On another note, could you please suggest something that I could buy instead of the the GT-R please? Something that is maybe up to insurance group 17-18 possibly but still a nice car? Thanks


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I suggested a tractor in your other post


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I suggested a tractor in your other post


Yes I found that very amusing :flame: but seriously? Do you have any good suggestions? Thanks


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Handy for transporting bullshit around though. 

Seriously, buy yourself an m3 learn basic car control in a rwd then move up to something with real performance like a gtr


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Handy for transporting bullshit around though.
> 
> that bit did make me laugh though :thumbsup:
> and have you ever driven an M3?
> ...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

E46 m3 is an excellent drive. It won't blow your socks off but it handles well and you'll learn to steer using the throttle


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

thats the shape just before the new one isnt it? I do like the look of them tbh and you can get a good one for about £15-£20k!! Thats a good suggestion actually, are german cars reliable? Thanks


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

It will be cheaper than a GTR to run, thats for sure!!

May not be that much cheaper to insure though!!

German cars are pretty solid, but any car should have a full service history and an inspection before parting with ££££.

D


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Merc CL500, now 10% of new price or less, 5.0 litre V8, looks gorgeous, sounds great and you don't see many about. I've been thinking of getting one myself for a bit of fun.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Merc CL500, now 10% of new price or less, 5.0 litre V8, looks gorgeous, sounds great and you don't see many about. I've been thinking of getting one myself for a bit of fun.


Not a merc type of guy to be honest not sure why, the only one i would consider would maybe be the C63 AMG! 

Sumo, how much cheaper would the running costs be? I hear the Nissan costs an arm and a leg to look after but I wouldnt mind that if i could get the insurance, you only live once so why not make the most of it lol.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I would suggest you buy an M3 CSL or maybe even a Z4M (Z4 will be cheaper to insure than CSL). Take it on track and you will learn a lot.

You will miss the intake noise of the CSL once you switch to a GTR though


If you want 4WD buy an Audi RS4 B7


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Jaw_F430 said:


> I would suggest you buy an M3 CSL or maybe even a Z4M (Z4 will be cheaper to insure than CSL). Take it on track and you will learn a lot.
> 
> You will miss the intake noise of the CSL once you switch to a GTR though
> 
> ...


haha i like the sounds of the csl and Z4M's are my cousins favourite car because he thinks they are all someone could want for the cheap price. The audi does sound very tempting, which one do you think would be easiest to insure? Thanks :clap:


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

RandomGuy said:


> haha i like the sounds of the csl and Z4M's are my cousins favourite car because he thinks they are all someone could want for the cheap price. The audi does sound very tempting, which one do you think would be easiest to insure? Thanks :clap:


I would think the z4m is the easiest to insure. When I was looking at the CSL I did look at z4m's also. CSL was £2,000 for me to insure at 21. The z4m would of been £1700 if I would of of bought that instead.

Hope that helps


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Jaw_F430 said:


> I would think the z4m is the easiest to insure. When I was looking at the CSL I did look at z4m's also. CSL was £2,000 for me to insure at 21. The z4m would of been £1700 if I would of of bought that instead.
> 
> Hope that helps


You have been great help thanks , would you be able to look at an earlier post that is on page 6 i believe were i have put the rought details for insurance and see what you think? Thanks so much :thumbsup:


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, not sure if you're still looking, but I bought my GT-R (2009 Black Ed) aged 24 and my insurance is just £1,700 a year with Elephant. I have no points but crashed my 350z 2 years in a row (2008 and 2009), so only have 1 years NCB.

I would recommend 1) adding your Mum and 2) putting low mileage (6,000). 

Apart from that, I have the cobra tracker and standard alarm...

I'm now 25 and hoping for a good reduction next time round (unlikely)!


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Randomguy...Have you thought about a TTRS?

With a remap, they are right up the arse ends of a standard GTR, the S-tronic car hits 60 in 3.6 and 100 in 9.3 with only 335bhp. Remap and exhaust takes them upto 430bhp or so. There was a 410bhp manual TTRS at the 30-130 event just past and it wasn't far from some of the standard GTR's. There's another chap that cracked a 3.15 0-60 and 11.6 1/4m from a manual car with just exhaust and map. There are quite a few youtube videos of them, I cant link due to new acc but if you search TTRS vs M5, there's a cracking vid of a 420-430bhp RS vs a 570bhp M5, there are a couple of others with R8's, C63 AMG's etc so they are plenty quick enough.

Running costs are cheap as chips too, 30mpg easy, £235 tax. Looks good too and very well put together being German.

Just a suggestion if you can put up with the hairdresser jibes:blahblah:


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Leo thats exactly what i was just looking at now lol. I think they are fantastic all round car, however as you said the hairdresser comments will be slightly irritating, and i am pretty sure they are expensive to insure aswell?

mugearsuk, thanks for the post and i will try that too, but...........you were 24 and i am 19! massive difference! A shame some of us young careful drivers get punished due to the others!


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

LEO-RS said:


> Randomguy...Have you thought about a TTRS?
> 
> With a remap, they are right up the arse ends of a standard GTR, the S-tronic car hits 60 in 3.6 and 100 in 9.3 with only 335bhp. Remap and exhaust takes them upto 430bhp or so. There was a 410bhp manual TTRS at the 30-130 event just past and it wasn't far from some of the standard GTR's. There's another chap that cracked a 3.15 0-60 and 11.6 1/4m from a manual car with just exhaust and map. There are quite a few youtube videos of them, I cant link due to new acc but if you search TTRS vs M5, there's a cracking vid of a 420-430bhp RS vs a 570bhp M5, there are a couple of others with R8's, C63 AMG's etc so they are plenty quick enough.
> 
> ...



Yes it looked ok also. It run a 14.26 30-130 weight was 1518, compared to my GTR (stock) which ran 12.92 30-130 weight 1813

But they are a hairdressers car 

To get the perfromance though you need to modify it and therefore the insurance would increase anyway so not ideal


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Yes it looked ok also. It run a 14.26 30-130 weight was 1518, compared to my GTR (stock) which ran 12.92 30-130 weight 1813
> 
> But they are a hairdressers car
> 
> To get the perfromance though you need to modify it and therefore the insurance would increase anyway so not ideal


TT owners get that all the time, but it's a stereotype from the poor performing Mk1 car, Im sure you'll be aware of the stereotypes your loud Datsuns receive too

Your GTR was the quickest out the standard GTR's that run over the 2 days, a couple of others were up at 13.5 and I think you were too until later on in the day. The guy with the TT left around 2pm so didnt get a chance for any later runs to quicken that time and his is a manual car too. Of course nothing like a GTR with the same tune, the guys running maps and Y-Pipe were very quick:thumbsup:

You're right though, I suspect insurance on a modified TTRS would also be silly expensive for a 19yr old.

I think you'll need to wait a few years R.G


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

LEO-RS said:


> TT owners get that all the time, but it's a stereotype from the poor performing Mk1 car, Im sure you'll be aware of the stereotypes your loud Datsuns receive too
> 
> Your GTR was the quickest out the standard GTR's that run over the 2 days, a couple of others were up at 13.5 and I think you were too until later on in the day. The guy with the TT left around 2pm so didnt get a chance for any later runs to quicken that time and his is a manual car too. Of course nothing like a GTR with the same tune, the guys running maps and Y-Pipe were very quick:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Ye I do get a few Datsun comments lol

Ye I started off at 14 seconds, then 13.3, 13.1 then 12.9. First run was 3rd gear start. I was just trying different things to see what worked. Mid 12's was the target. I set my quickest time at around 1.30pm as the rain started to come:runaway: Left at 3.00pm after the audi crashed and the track shut for a while. What car was you in?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Ye I do get a few Datsun comments lol
> 
> Ye I started off at 14 seconds, then 13.3, 13.1 then 12.9. First run was 3rd gear start. I was just trying different things to see what worked. Mid 12's was the target. I set my quickest time at around 1.30pm as the rain started to come:runaway: Left at 3.00pm after the audi crashed and the track shut for a while. What car was you in?


I wasn't there unfortunately, tried to get a slot but was too late. I'm a hairdresser with a TT too:shy: My car has run a 12.42 30-130 out on the road with a 3c ambient so am positive I would have run around a 13sec at Marham. Car around 420-425bhp.

Was watching the live times though and your car was the benchmark for the TT driver as we knew how the standard 35's run the day before, mid 13's.

Always fancied an R35 myself but I do circa 15k miles a year and with the way petrol is at the moment along with some of the horror stories ive read ref GTR running costs was put off so ended up going for the TTRS.

I love the GTR, awesome cars, so much road presence, sound lovely too:thumbsup: If you can, try and get on the vmax day at Bruntingthorpe, it's coming up in the middle of May. (it's advertised on the pistonheads site, under the vmax section) Always a good day out and you get a head to head with some exotica too. There were a couple of R35's at last years event, Godzilla I believe, what a monster:wavey:


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

LEO-RS said:


> I wasn't there unfortunately, tried to get a slot but was too late. I'm a hairdresser with a TT too:shy: My car has run a 12.42 30-130 out on the road with a 3c ambient so am positive I would have run around a 13sec at Marham. Car around 420-425bhp.
> 
> Was watching the live times though and your car was the benchmark for the TT driver as we knew how the standard 35's run the day before, mid 13's.
> 
> ...


So with speedo correction and the uphill track at Marham you prob would be in the 13's. Good going that. 

Tell me about it, I do around ~14K miles pa and feels like I'm always at the petrol station :runaway:

You must of spend a fair bit on buying the TTRS and tuning as there are around £45K-£50K arn't they. 

Will have a look at the dates for that day (maybe away in Vegas)


Sorry for taking your thread OT R.G


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaw_F430 said:


> So with speedo correction and the uphill track at Marham you prob would be in the 13's. Good going that.
> 
> Tell me about it, I do around ~14K miles pa and feels like I'm always at the petrol station :runaway:
> 
> ...


Tuning the TTRS to 425bhp costs about £2.3k, Full TBE and map and yeah the cars are around £45-£55k new but Audi do generally offer 10% discount on new orders. My time was vbox time admittedly with optimium conditions, ambient temps low and out on the road so no heat soak. Marham runs slightly uphill, think a 1.6% incline at some points and there's always heat soak whilst queuing so cars are always going to be slightly down at Marham. Still though it certainly catches a few cars out.

What is real life fuel economy like on the 35's? On a motorway run, I can get mine to do 400m to the tank (32mpg/57l of fuel used) Generally though it's around 300-320 (25mpg /57l) so not too shabby really.

Should be at Bruntingthorpe myself, would be good to see you there, as long as you keep it standard, I'd try my best to keep up:thumbsup:

Anyway, yeah, apologies for the hi-jack, was just a suggestion for you RG. £10-15k for insurance is bonkers though, wowzers.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm astounded how biggoted this response is, the guy has done well, he is coming on here to ask for advice and you write that?

FFS it's NOT ok to criticise someone for their colour or gender but it IS ok to write stuff like that, absolutely outrageous.

In your world it's not his hard work it's his luck, in your world the chances are he will crash his car, in your world you are happy young people are paying higher premiums because it lowers yours?

You have mad opinions, i truly hope i never meet anyone with your attitude in real life :flame:




w8pmc said:


> I'd avoided posting as am still unsure how genuine the thread is/was & the Black Box thread, however i'll wade in with my 2 penneth.
> 
> Your premium is likely to be vast, as are the chances you'll wrap the car within the 1st few weeks you'll drive it. Stats state that at your age you're around 10 times more likely to bin a car than i am & in this case it would be not only an expensive & very fast car, but a car that's very expensive to repair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

LEO-RS said:


> What is real life fuel economy like on the 35's? On a motorway run, I can get mine to do 400m to the tank (32mpg/57l of fuel used) Generally though it's around 300-320 (25mpg /57l) so not too shabby really.
> 
> Should be at Bruntingthorpe myself, would be good to see you there, as long as you keep it standard, I'd try my best to keep up:thumbsup:
> 
> Anyway, yeah, apologies for the hi-jack, was just a suggestion for you RG. £10-15k for insurance is bonkers though, wowzers.


300 miles mway (74L) and generally 200miles mixed driving


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

londongtr said:


> I'm astounded how biggoted this response is, the guy has done well, he is coming on here to ask for advice and you write that?
> 
> FFS it's NOT ok to criticise someone for their colour or gender but it IS ok to write stuff like that, absolutely outrageous.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you need to read my post again as i'm struggling to see any biggoted comments or criticism so it's your assumptions or interpritation of what i wrote that needs reflection.

Can't be bothered to enter into a debate with you over my opinions or observations, but the facts & figures more than speak for themselves so hardly a criticism.

This is an Internet Forum, so given i don't know the O/P & he doesn't know me, most comments are based on opinion & personal experiences. The O/P may well be a safe & fantastic driver, however the application of common sense (heightened by his other thread) & stats say that's less than likely.

Could have chosen my words better as regards his stated financial status as "luck" may not have a part to play so perhaps "fortunate" would have been a better description.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaw_F430 said:


> 300 miles mway (74L) and generally 200miles mixed driving


Jesus:nervous: At least you guys will soon build up the tesco/shell clubcard points.

Awesome cars guys, love them:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the OP would be best served by going to an insurance broker.

Look forward to the 'it's arrived photos'


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Does seem to be dragging on a bit this lol!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

londongtr said:


> I'm astounded how biggoted this response is, the guy has done well, he is coming on here to ask for advice and you write that?
> 
> FFS it's NOT ok to criticise someone for their colour or gender but it IS ok to write stuff like that, absolutely outrageous.
> 
> ...


Think your reaction is a lot more judgmental than the reactions you are so critical about. And there is even a threatening tone in it. Fact is that most young guy in a fast car are a severe risk to themselves and to others. And most 19 year olds paying for such a car haven't got that money together with working. So statistics allow the comment. That aside the OP is in my opinion a 14 year old with too much time and fantasy.


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

tomgtr said:


> That aside the OP is in my opinion a 14 year old with too much time and fantasy.


Couldn't agree more, but would love to be proved wrong. You'd have to understand the trouble I went through to get mine age 24 (test driving, insurance and financing etc). 

Well worth it in the end though!!


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

That was a bit of a hand grenade I agree perhaps i could have toned it down

All i'm saying is give the kid a break he's just asking for help - I don't know him but sometimes you have to take people at face value.

Prove me wrong and i'll eat my words.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks londongtr for the support. Well to be honest I didnt think this thread was still going :s and its fine you can take over and write whatever yous want lol cause its a good read about the 1/4 mile times. 

Thing is, im not going to sit here and prove to people that I am 19 and have the funds to purchase a GT-R, your always welcome to come and meet me if you so wish and I can show you. Why would a 14 year old be on here anyways? 

I was thinking if i was to a ttrs then its basically going to have the same effect on insurance so no point really. And I am still working on getting the insurance sorted, in the meantime i might get something i can insure such as a 535d bmw or something like that for now until the insurance gets sorted. I have to have a new car by the summer so will be really happy if it was a GT-R and i will post pictures of it when and if i get it! 

Thanks all for the posts


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

RandomGuy said:


> Thanks londongtr for the support. Well to be honest I didnt think this thread was still going :s and its fine you can take over and write whatever yous want lol cause its a good read about the 1/4 mile times.
> 
> Thing is, im not going to sit here and prove to people that I am 19 and have the funds to purchase a GT-R, your always welcome to come and meet me if you so wish and I can show you. Why would a 14 year old be on here anyways?
> 
> ...


maybe try insure a r33 or r34 first for some years then go for a r35.

Even Keith Micheals insurance plc. told me that it is easier to insure it.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I know a 21yearold with a GTR and his premium is £28K!!!

Good luck Randomguy!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

alloy said:


> I know a 21yearold with a GTR and his premium is £28K!!!
> 
> Good luck Randomguy!



Why on earth, regardless of how much money you had, would you bother paying 28k on insurance?!! It's pure craziness.

You could buy a GTR and trackday it twice a week for the same price!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Why on earth, regardless of how much money you had, would you bother paying 28k on insurance?!! It's pure craziness.
> 
> You could buy a GTR and trackday it twice a week for the same price!



Life is short, you pay to play.....


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

alloy said:


> Life is short, you pay to play.....


If you want to play you could do it on the track for considerably less.

I just don't see the point in spunking nearly £2400 a month to 'play' on the roads. There are plenty of decent performance cars you could be getting experience in at that age on the road with nowhere near that cost.... and STILL buy a GTR to track if you really wanted.

Just seems daft thats all....


----------

